# Ist diese Temperatur in Ordnung?



## Buddyftw (25. November 2022)

Hallo Community,

ich habe mir einen PC zusammengebaut (Liquid Freezer II 240, i5-13600KF, MSI Z690-A DDR4). Beim ersten Versuch saß der Kühler wohl nicht richtig auf dem Prozessor und die Temperatur war im Ruhezustand schon sehr hoch. Jetzt habe ich in Ruhe 44°C CPU, 37°C Socket Temperatur. 

Als ich das erste Game bei Steam installiert habe, ging die Temperatur auf 82-87°C hoch, was mir komisch vorkam. Also habe ich einen Stresstest gemacht und unter „Volllast“ ist die Temperatur bei 99°C. Wenn ich Cinebench laufen lasse, pendelt sie zwischen 99°C und 100°C, Socket ist bei 60°C.

Beim Zocken haben ich gar keine Probleme, da liegt die Temperatur immer zwischen 50 und 60°C.

Sind diese Temperaturen normal, oder zu hoch? Ich kann das leider gar nicht einschätzen, hatte bisher nur Gurken-PCs. Kühler aus der Box drauf und nie Probleme. Die habe ich jetzt eigentlich auch nicht, das System läuft stabil und ich sehe auch, dass der Prozessor bei der Cinebench „runterregelt“, auf ca. 4,3K MHz. Mir macht nur etwas Sorgen, dass er unter Last gleich so hohe Temperaturen erzeugt. Aber vielleicht ist das ja auch normal…


----------



## Shinna (25. November 2022)

Ja die Temperaturen sind mit einer 240iger AIO normal. Letztlich ist die nicht besser als ein Tower Cooler für 40€ wenn es um die Temperaturen geht.


----------

